# Heath



## imported-varanus (Jul 24, 2017)

New babies. first out.


----------



## Stuart (Jul 24, 2017)

Awesome iV


----------



## imported-varanus (Jul 24, 2017)

Thanks Stuart. I'll post a few updates as they arrive.


----------



## imported-varanus (Jul 25, 2017)

Completely emerged, treating his siblings with some disrespect atm......sorry, uploaded file is to large to process??.


----------



## Smittiferous (Jul 26, 2017)

Awesome! Wish we could keep heaths in vic


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 26, 2017)

Wish we had room for one.....


----------



## imported-varanus (Jul 26, 2017)

Try again....Anyone know a decent image resizer that's free??


----------



## Stuart (Jul 26, 2017)

imported-varanus said:


> Try again....Anyone know a decent image resizer that's free??



Found this and a quick test on my phone seems to prove it ok?

http://resizeimage.net


----------



## imported-varanus (Jul 26, 2017)

Cheers Stu!


----------



## Stuart (Jul 26, 2017)

Wicked!!


----------



## imported-varanus (Jul 26, 2017)

True!


----------



## imported-varanus (Jul 26, 2017)

Imo, they get better with age...I may be biased though. here's a yearling.


----------



## imported-varanus (Jul 26, 2017)

And Dad, at 8 years old, pussycat quiet.


----------



## imported-varanus (Jul 26, 2017)

No:2, brilliant watching them emerge. Rob, here's the 8 month mark.


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 27, 2017)

Another good resizing program is Format Factory. Not only resizes any type of media file, it also can change the file type.


----------



## imported-varanus (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks pinefamily. Any help's a bonus. Latest, No:2 out, still some yolk to digest by the looks.


----------



## Stompsy (Jul 28, 2017)

If only they kept that orange!!


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jul 28, 2017)

I think they look great at all life's stages. Ah, I need to stop viewing this thread.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jul 28, 2017)

imported-varanus said:


> Try again....Anyone know a decent image resizer that's free??


Youy can resize images on paint. Just save them as a different file.


----------



## ronhalling (Jul 28, 2017)

I second Pauls suggestion, i use Paint for all resizing of image files, you don't just have to change the file type to save it can be saved as the original file type just change the file name  ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 28, 2017)

Oshkii said:


> I think they look great at all life's stages. Ah, I need to stop viewing this thread.


No, you know want one, Oshkii.


----------



## imported-varanus (Jul 30, 2017)

All arriving at once now....last one out's a rotten egg!


----------



## ronhalling (Jul 30, 2017)

@imported-varanus here is your last 1 resized in % not pixels in paint, does not look any different here but you will see a big difference when you open the file with something like picture viewer


----------



## ronhalling (Jul 30, 2017)

and now by changing pixels also in paint, both have been saved as jpeg


----------



## imported-varanus (Jul 30, 2017)

Thanks, Ron! I'll have to give it a go.


----------



## Shaggz (Jul 30, 2017)

I can't wait to get onto acreage so I can set up a huge pit for some of these beauties. They are my all time fave.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 30, 2017)

such beautiful little critters,pity they don't hold the orange as they age


----------



## imported-varanus (Jul 30, 2017)

Still pretty as adults imo, just different.


----------



## imported-varanus (Aug 1, 2017)

All out! 100% hatch rate again with SIMS tubs and no substrate/ over water method, very pleased! a few escapees too, lucky the incubator's sealed.


----------



## imported-varanus (Aug 1, 2017)

Big effort for these babies; looks knackered!


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 1, 2017)

cheeky little buggers,that last 1 looks in a bad way,has he had a rupture?
I had some pygmy beardies loose inside the incubator once,they were running around inside the door seal etc.lucky I didn't lose any when I opened it.


----------



## imported-varanus (Aug 3, 2017)

Just where the umbilicus was attached. 48 hours from the incubator and feeding already.


----------



## imported-varanus (Aug 5, 2017)

Fatty, fat, fat.


----------



## bluedragon (Aug 23, 2017)

very cute


----------

